# Samsung Syncmaster 223 BW



## Haekksler (13. April 2008)

Hi Board,
ich hab vor mir nach einigen jahren crt in absehbarer zeit nen neuen tft zuzulegen.
wäre denn der samsung syncmaster 223bw zu empfehlen ?


----------



## Klutten (13. April 2008)

Sehr sogar. Der Monitor und auch sein Nachfolger (226bw) sind uneingeschränkt spieletauglich. Sie stehen in Tests immer unter den Top5 und bekommen fast überall nur gute Kritiken aus der Community.


----------



## Haekksler (13. April 2008)

Klutten schrieb:


> Sehr sogar. Der Monitor und auch sein Nachfolger (226bw) sind uneingeschränkt spieletauglich. Sie stehen in Tests immer unter den Top5 und bekommen fast überall nur gute Kritiken aus der Community.


mhm,
und lohnt sicher, der doch relativ hohe aufpreis zum 226bw ?


----------



## darksplinter (14. April 2008)

grob gesagt: NEIN .... Ich hatte schon beide und empfinde das BIld des 223bw sogar als besser da dieser einen niedrigeren Pixelabstand hat. Außerdem hat er kein Overdrive was doch manchmal den Spiel spaß sehr zu Nichte machen kann.
Und die niedrigere Reaktionszeit reists auch nicht mehr raus!


----------



## ReNeY (14. April 2008)

also der Monitor ist echt gut, 5ms reichen zum gamen locker, sind aber keine echten 22" sondern "NUUUUR"    21,6"


----------



## darksplinter (14. April 2008)

Ja, und deswegen hat er einen geringeren Pixelabstand was zu einem schärferen Bild führt.


----------



## ReNeY (14. April 2008)

jop, deswegen auch meiner


----------



## SteVe (15. April 2008)

Ich würde dir empfehlen Prad.de zu besuchen, eine der besten Anlaufstellen im Internet bezüglich TFTs und Co. 
http://www.prad.de/board/board.php?boardid=266


----------



## espanol (15. April 2008)

ich kann wirklich nur empfehlen, ja richtigauch ich hab ihn vor mir stehen , über 19" is aber nix für jemand der nen tunnelblick hat^^ 0,4"x2,54=1,016cm  das bild ist schön scharf


----------



## SkastYX (15. April 2008)

Mich hat im vergleich zum 226bw die satteren Farben überzeugt.
Von mir her auch eine uneingeschränkte empfehlung.


----------



## Haekksler (21. April 2008)

ich glaube ich nehme wirklich den 226bw, dieser kostet bei alternate nur 229  ...


----------



## STSLeon (22. April 2008)

Bei Amazon auch und da fallen keine Versandkosten mehr an, habe mir auch überlegt ob ich zuschlagen soll, da ist mir das aufgefallen.

EDIT: Sehe gerade bei Amazon ist er auch schon wieder teurer geworden


----------



## ShrinkField (16. Juli 2008)

Danke für den Thread, dank euch hab ich mir heute ein SM223BW bei Alternate.de für 209€ bestellt, ich hoffe er kommt Freitag an

grüße


----------



## ted88 (16. Juli 2008)

Also mit dem 223 BW bist du auf der sicheren Seite, auch wenn es der Vorgänger des 226 BW ist.
Außer fehlendem Overdrive und 0,4 Zoll beim 223BW sind die fast identisch, ABER bei dem 226 BW weiß man nie welches Panel man bekommt. Bei Prad.de kann man mehr darüber lesen, der 223BW hat garantiert das Original Samsung Panel da nur Samsung 21,6 Zoll Displays herstellt, der 226 BW wird jedoch mit 4 verschiedenen Panels ausgeliefert, 2 davon sind wesentlich schlechter.


----------



## Elkgrin (17. Juli 2008)

ted88 schrieb:


> Also mit dem 223 BW bist du auf der sicheren Seite, auch wenn es der Vorgänger des 226 BW ist.
> Außer fehlendem Overdrive und 0,4 Zoll beim 223BW sind die fast identisch, ABER bei dem 226 BW weiß man nie welches Panel man bekommt. Bei Prad.de kann man mehr darüber lesen, der 223BW hat garantiert das Original Samsung Panel da nur Samsung 21,6 Zoll Displays herstellt, der 226 BW wird jedoch mit 4 verschiedenen Panels ausgeliefert, 2 davon sind wesentlich schlechter.



Naja, das fehlende Overdrive, die 0,4 Zoll weniger Bildschirmdiagonale und das (zu 100%?-) sichere Samsung-Panel sind ja gerade die Hauptargumente des 223BWs gegen den 226BW. Gibt halt leider nicht nur schlaue Leute, die bestellen sich dann den 226BW, obwohl man ihnen die Unterschiede gefühlte hundert mal vorkaut. Höhere Nummer == besseres Produkt 

Wie auch immer, gz ShrinkField, ein blaustichiges Panel wird dir nun leider verwehrt bleiben


----------



## ShrinkField (17. Juli 2008)

hey cool ihr habt ja noch geschrieben

danke nochmal für die Info, wie gesagt, hatte hier ein paar Thread durch gelesen und bei Alternate auch nochmal, bei google zwischen durch auch noch das mit den verschiedene Panels wusste ich bis jetzt trotzdem nicht.

Ist einfach ne vernunfts Entscheidung, habm 19zoll crt und jetzt dann den 223bw..reicht völlig, bestimmt

@Elkgrin: ja danke, brauch ich nicht


----------



## Elkgrin (18. Juli 2008)

ShrinkField schrieb:


> hey cool ihr habt ja noch geschrieben
> 
> danke nochmal für die Info, wie gesagt, hatte hier ein paar Thread durch gelesen und bei Alternate auch nochmal, bei google zwischen durch auch noch das mit den verschiedene Panels wusste ich bis jetzt trotzdem nicht.
> 
> ...



so wars bei mir auch, sieht dann etwa so aus:


----------



## espanol (21. Juli 2008)

die Höhe interressiert keinen aber die Breite ist entscheident bei einem Bild  der 22" wird dir viel größer vorkommen und durch die tollen Farben und Komtrast wirst du vllt den ersten Tag etwas überwältigt sein^^


----------



## ShrinkField (23. Juli 2008)

Der 223BW ist klasse !! bin ich völlig mit zufrieden, hab ihn am Freitag gekriegt und sofort aufgebaut hab mich echt gewundert wie dunkel meine alte röhre war, echt hammer

ABER, ein problme gibt es, am anfang ist mir sofort aufgefallen das EIN Pixel aufm schirm kaputt ist, ein kleiner weißer fleck, ist ja ein pixel oder ?
ist nur eins aber hab ich die möglichkeit, den umtauschen zu lassen(wegen ein pixel) ?? komme zwar zurecht aber sollte eigentlich perfekt sein

gruß Shrinkfield


----------



## Elkgrin (23. Juli 2008)

ShrinkField schrieb:


> Der 223BW ist klasse !! bin ich völlig mit zufrieden, hab ihn am Freitag gekriegt und sofort aufgebaut hab mich echt gewundert wie dunkel meine alte röhre war, echt hammer
> 
> ABER, ein problme gibt es, am anfang ist mir sofort aufgefallen das EIN Pixel aufm schirm kaputt ist, ein kleiner weißer fleck, ist ja ein pixel oder ?
> ist nur eins aber hab ich die möglichkeit, den umtauschen zu lassen(wegen ein pixel) ?? komme zwar zurecht aber sollte eigentlich perfekt sein
> ...



Alles wieder ordentlich einpacken und 14-Tage-Umtauschrecht nutzen. Garantiefall ist es jedenfalls keiner, höchstens aus Kulanz.


----------



## ShrinkField (24. Juli 2008)

ach damit kann ich eigentlich Lebenwas ich von anderen besitzern von TFT's gehört hab, haben die 2 oder 3 kaputte pixel, also gehts bei mir noch, wer weiß, beim neuen monitor kann auch wieder eins kaputt sein..


gruß Shrinkfield


----------



## ted88 (24. Juli 2008)

Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, lass ihn umtauschen.
Komm ja nicht auf die Idee den Pixel mit einem Programm oder mit Finger draufdrücken wiederzubeleben, das bringt nix, einige sollen das zwar geschafft haben aber für mich ist das einfach blöd.
Ich hab auf meinem 223BW auch einen defekten Subpixel, jedoch ist er relativ klein, blau und weit auf der rechten Seite, man sieht ihn eigentlich nur wenn der Hintergrund ganz schwarz ist, sonst nicht, aber ich kann damit leben.

mfg ted88


----------

